

Richmond, Virginia: Silicon Valley Of The East? - cwan
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/10/startup-south-richmond-introduction/247195/

======
queensnake
No. I read a newspaper article about how some mayor or governor tried to get
that to happen some years ago, big tax breaks for businesses etc, but that it
all fell apart. There may or may not be some startups there, but when I left
in July 2010 there sure wasn't much programming work at least, for what that's
worth. It doesn't look like it actually is, otherwise I'd be tempted to say it
looks like a PR piece.

